# Krebsschere kippt um



## Gartenzwerch (12. Sep. 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mir 5 Krebsscheren bestellt um sie in den umgebauten Teich zu setzen. Da kamen riesige Gewächse an (2 mit ~ einem Meter durchmesser). Nun habe ich die in den Teich gesetzt und die liegen alle 5 auf der Seite und sind immer noch zusammengeklappt. Zusätzlich haben 4 davon lange braune Bereiche an den Stengeln was wohl auch nicht so gehört, liegt das nur am Transport? Muss ich einfach warten bis sie sich aufrichten und öffnen? Ich bitte um ein wenig input :beten1

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## dragsterrobby (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Hallo Robert,
geht mir nicht anders damit, wobei meine sofort von den Koi´s angefressen werden und sie deshalb keine Möglichkeit haben zu überleben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Hi Robert,

Krebsscheren brauchen nach dem einsetzten ne ganze Weile bis sie wieder richtig schwimmen (der Schwerpunkt unten geht mit dem Wurzelverlust und abgeknicken Blättern verloren und baut sich erst mit dem neuen Wachstum wieder auf, - im Herbst sterben ein Großteil der alten Blätter ab (braune Stellen bleiben dann zurück), gerade die den großen Exemplaren schrumpfen dann gut zusammen. Die Krebsscheren werden wohl bis zum neuen Wachstum nächstes Frühjahr erst mal seitlich rumliegen. (waren die Blätter bei den großen irgendwie zusammengefaltet, wenn ja sind die eh fast alle bis aufs Rosettenzentrum abgeknickt und fallen demnächst ab - Krebscheren sind sehr spröde, sie sind nicht zum zusammenfalten/einrollen geeignet - deswegen bekommt man im Handel meißt nur angetrennte kleine Kindel. 
An die Oberfläche kommen die dieses Jahr wohl eh nicht mehr, ist nun ja auch schon Herbst, da tauchen sie langsam zum überwintern ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenzwerch (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Ah super danke Frank, das heisst ich warte einfach bis sie alles von sich schmeissen sammle das ein und versenke sie im frostsicheren Teil, oder überleben die auch das eingefroren sein? Im moment liegen sie in 30-60cm Tiefem Wasser.

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------



## admh (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Bei uns war der 60cm Bereich in den letzten Wintern frostfrei. Die Krebsscheren haben dort alle überlebt. 
Allerdings haben wir in MH generell mildere Winter als in Bayern.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Gartenzwerch (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

@Dragsterrobby

fahren die Kois da so drauf ab  Die sind ja nun recht unangenehm anzufassen ich dachte so ein Fischmaul ist recht empfindlich

@admh

Naja bei uns hatten wir letzten Winter eine 30cm dicke Eisdecke, ich habe ja schon versucht mit der Sufu und Google ne Info zu bekommen. Ich denke ich werde  2 ins tiefe Wasser schubsen und die anderen 3 in verschiedenen Tiefen lassen dann werde ich es im Frühjahr genau wissen:smoki

Mit Abtauchen ist da aber noch nix, eine grosse hat sich nun anscheinend austariert und schwebt im Wasser halb drin halb draussen und 2 schweben am Rand und habe sich auch ausgerichtet sehen aber von den Blättern etwas eingerollt aus und 2 liegen auf der Seite, wenn man sie aufrichtet legen sie sich gleich wieder um und ich habe ja noch keinen Fischbesatz drin da der Teich neu aufgebaut ist.


----------



## karsten. (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

in         

put


----------



## Michael der 2. (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Wow, Karsten

Das ist ja Wahnsinn pur...
Also ich hab ja gelesen, dass man nichts auswildern soll, aber mit so etwas hätte ich nie gerechent. Da kann ja kein Teichpflanzenverkäufer mehr mithalten. 
Krebsscheren für alle !!!


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Meine schon, hatte davon schon sehr viele und nicht eine Krebsschere hat überlebt!
Deswegen bringt meine Frau ab und an einen Salstkopf mit und ich zerschnipsel immer mal ein Blatt davon und dann bekommen es die Koi. Wird dankend angenommen und ist ratzfatz aufgefressen!


----------



## Gartenzwerch (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW:  Krebsschere kippt um*

Danke Karsten,

der In Put hat geholfen 

Da habe ich wohl die falschen suchkriterien benutzt 

Da lasse ich sie doch mal in ruhe und harre der Dinge :smoki

Viele Grüße

Robert


----------

